# Startup funds, advices please!



## Sun11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello,

I want start a small business, to produce and sell own cookies in a sweetshop. I am interested in Andalucia coastal side or maybe Las Palmas. Please note this is not a restaurant or bar.

I don't have all money to do this alone, so I some need advices if there are any ways to finance this.

I've heard there are some EU funds non-refundable but I am not sure how to access them if they are targeted to such kind of business. I am also taking in consideration angel funds or bank loans. I have a minimal draft business plan.

Any advices if is this possible to realize in Andalucia and if anyone experienced something similar.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Never heard of this in Andalucia, sorry. If there were start-up funds for small businesses, I'm sure several million unemployed Spaniards would be jumping at the chance!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There may be information here
Money - European Small Business Portal


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure whats knocking about these days as its several years since I was working with SMB´s in Spain but form past experience any funding through Spain tends to be small and involve jumping through a lot of hoops. Any EU funding requires even more hoop jumping as well as very careful and well resaerched business plans which not only project what you will do within your business but what you will do for the local economy (creating employment and so on).

Do look at the link Pesky has posted but also speak to banks as if you are starting a business your bank manager will not only advise you on lending available from them but also any govt or eu backed lending or grants available (if such things are).

As Alcalania said though with so many Spaniards unemployed I would have thought that if there was any money available priority would be given to those who are claiming dole to get them back into work.

There are schemes in place to assist newly self employed by means of reductions in SS contributions subject to various criteria but as for getting hands on physical cash to play with I am sorry to say that I think you may be in for a struggle although I do hope you find something.


----------



## Sun11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for all reply's. I am checking that portal. Basically, EU funds are not given directly, only throw EU country's banks and regional programs.

I do know the unemployment situation, especially in Andalucia, last time I heard it was about 30%. Sincerely I do not understand why there are no solid governmental programs to help peoples to start a small business.

Still researching


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sun11 said:


> Thanks for all reply's. I am checking that portal. Basically, EU funds are not given directly, only throw EU country's banks and regional programs.
> 
> I do know the unemployment situation, especially in Andalucia, last time I heard it was about 30%. Sincerely I do not understand why there are no solid governmental programs to help peoples to start a small business.
> 
> Still researching


There probably is funding, but it's likely to be through Spanish entities and for those of Spanish nationality or who are at least residing in Spain... Or maybe not, look here.
AndalucÃ*a Emprende, FundaciÃ³n PÃºblica Andaluza
They are often targeted at young people


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Look for offices called Camara de Comercio and Vivero de Empresas.

During the two years we had a bar our gestor informed us of 3 different grants we could apply for. We didn't attempt this - I think it would have been difficult. 

This was only a couple of years ago but things might have changed since then. At that time you could apply for a grant for a new business and it was non-returnable unless the business closed within 3 years.


----------



## Sun11 (Feb 15, 2015)

@Pesky Wesky
I am resident in Spain with NIE.

@jimenato
Thanks, I will check for this also.

I have no plans to close this in 3 years or more, I want to make it for me and keep it for myself Unfortunately, I do no have all the money to start it proper.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

The money is there. You've just got to find it! 

OP, are you under 30? If so, that will change things. 


Check out: 

Ayudas y financiación - agenciaidea.es
Creditos para Emprendedores -Linea ICO Emprendedores - ICO

...these two are just a start!


----------



## Sun11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nope, not under 30

But thanks for links, I will check them


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sun11 said:


> Nope, not under 30
> 
> But thanks for links, I will check them


Best of luck!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

If there is a fund available the 7 million would be able to jump at the chance. But if somebody arrived and made themselves resident, would they not be just as entitled as a native? 

Whether it's right or wrong is not in question.

Membership of the EU means that Britain has to give access to the same benefits whether a person has lived in the UK all their life or is a fairly recent arrival from the EU. The Times has a story today about how Scottish universities are now under pressure from EU students attracted by free places....

_"THE SNP’s flagship policy of free university education for Scots has been branded as “counterproductive” after figures suggested Scottish students are being denied places at Scots institutions in favour of EU students who are also spared fees.

EU-domiciled students competing for the same places as those from Scotland have their fees at Scottish universities funded by taxpayers from this country, because under European law it is illegal to discriminate against people from another EU state."_

Off topic I know, just me once again rallying against the spitting out of the "7 million unemployed Spaniards" comment.



Alcalaina said:


> IIf there were start-up funds for small businesses, I'm sure several million unemployed Spaniards would be jumping at the chance!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are two more sources: 

Préstamos ICO 2015 para autónomos | Infoautónomos - Here, they explain the ICO loans. 

Here's more info about grants and loans available: Diez subvenciones y ayudas para pymes y autónomos en 2015 | Autónomos | Territorio Pyme


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> If there is a fund available the 7 million would be able to jump at the chance. But if somebody arrived and made themselves resident, would they not be just as entitled as a native?


No, in general terms a resident is not the same as a "native"
It's true, I might have been too quick when I said they might only be for Spaniards when talking about EU subsidies. 
As far as I understand a lot depends on where the funding comes from. The OP asked about EU funding, so I would imagine that that is available to EU residents as long as they are fulfilling the requirements each country demands (and yes, there are differences even within the EU). However some of the information is from Spanish banks or other entities and they might well ask for a number of years residency or in fact to be Spanish. It's up to the OP to sift through the info now, and it would be great if he could tell us what he finds out!
PS There is absolutely no harm in trotting out the appalling figures of unemployment in Spain when, I'd say at least 50% of the people who ask about working here have no idea, NO idea about what they're thinking of coming to. (I would hope that the info is correct though and 7 million is on the high side I think) Is it scaremongering? I think people need to be scared! I can see enough unemployment in the family and around me to know that the situation is not getting better. On the other hand, and I know there are people on the forum who don't agree with me, I think there are better ways then effectively screaming at people _you're an idiot and don't even think about setting foot here_ 
So looking forward hearing back from Sun11 soon


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, in general terms a resident is not the same as a "native


I don't know about general terms, but at least for state controlled interaction with the public (maybe not banks, as you pointed out), this is the part that applies: _because under European law it is illegal to discriminate against people from another EU state._

When Cameron spouts about how he's going to change benefits in Britain as they apply to foreign workers he's quickly reminded that EU law would need to be changed. Now, not surprisingly, things in Spain are not quite so clear, that's why Spain is in the middle of a court case about applying different tax rules to expats than it does Spaniards. They aren't treating everybody the same but increasingly they're going to have to.



Pesky Wesky said:


> ....I'd say at least 50% of the people who ask about working here have no idea, NO idea about what they're thinking of coming to. (I would hope that the info is correct though and 7 million is on the high side I think) Is it scaremongering?


I suppose you are right. I think of this as mainstream news that everybody with either eyes or ears must know, but that's because I read news daily and my entire social circle does too. But not everybody does, as you point out.


----------

